# Mid Bay Bridge channel



## greycj7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Have any of you guys had any luck fishing the pylons near the channel at The Mid Bay bridge? Saw on a recent tv show guys catching gags there. I'm looking this weekend to put my sons on some fish. Offshore forecast looks crappy as of now so we may try inshore. Weekend before last we drug cedar plugs and stretch 25's for hours with nothing to show. I'm hoping to redeem myself this weekend.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

We have caught some gags there but it seemed like they were pretty much all about 1-2 inches below being legal. Sheephead, red drum, black drum, and a whole hell of a lot of catfish and sharks hang out down there too. So if you find the right spot you could probably get ahold of something.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Haven't been there in about 2 months though...


----------



## greycj7 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll probably try it Saturday morning in between drifting the flats and trolling. I hope I can get something to show my sons. They have yet to catch anything but a ladyfish and catfish.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Good luck to you! If nothing else you could go try some kings and spanish. I don't know if the spanish are still really thick in the morning just this side of destin bridge.. but they were there a little while ago. Maybe someone can shed some light on that and say if they have been seeing them. I wouldn't mind some spanish for dinner


----------



## greycj7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah I'd really like to go offshore but it looks like it may be a little bumpy. I guess we'll see though.


----------

